# XXL Addict Pics



## The_Will (Nov 6, 2008)

Hello,
does anyone have pics of addict xxl/61, please?

Having to choose always among the largest frames available, I always have to face the ugliness of big frames.
Hope that addict is not.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Take a look at this picture:










from this ad:


----------



## The_Will (Nov 6, 2008)

thank you!

Anyone else?


----------

